# 50th Anniversary - CN noodle



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all 
My latest entry into the Proto-file at www.wvrr.ca is a small tribute to the wet noodle and the zebra stripes that won world wide acclaim for CN and it's adopted brothers and sisters. I'm still surprised at the number of models produced - in all scales - that wear an old steam era scheme that lasted a short 6 years in real life. Surprised that Aristocraft didn't introduce the -9 in green and yellow.

It was discarded for a reason folks!!









Drop by and have a look when you can.

Dave


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"... an old steam era scheme that lasted a short 6 years in real life. Surprised that Aristocraft didn't introduce the -9 in green and yellow. .." 

Second that !!! Maybe that is the other reason I bought the D-9, it was actually in the red/white/black with the world-famous 'noodle', colour scheme !

doug c


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

What is amazing is that the logo and scheme are as current today as they were 50 years ago. 

I guess some have a fondness for the "maple leaf". It sure did look pretty on boxcars and vans (cabeese) tho.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Doug C on 07 Apr 2011 05:49 PM 
"... an old steam era scheme that lasted a short 6 years in real life. Surprised that Aristocraft didn't introduce the -9 in green and yellow. .." 

Second that !!! Maybe that is the other reason I bought the D-9, it was actually in the red/white/black with the world-famous 'noodle', colour scheme !

doug c 




Yeah. I bought the -9 as soon as it came out even though it was 30 years too 'new' for my layout. And it was an Aristocraft product and therefore a bit of an orphan in my all USAT fleet. Still, I installed DCC and ran it around at train shows and got a lot of wows. Now it's for sale at about 1/2 price because I picked up a 70MAC the other day at Art Knapps. That one is 40 years out of time for the layout but it's even bigger. Wow!!!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 07 Apr 2011 06:09 PM 
What is amazing is that the logo and scheme are as current today as they were 50 years ago. 

I guess some have a fondness for the "maple leaf". It sure did look pretty on boxcars and vans (cabeese) tho. 
Funny you should say that. My head end power is all red and black (if it's nor WV green and white) but my two caboose are still wearing the leaf. Yeah, that was nice.


----------

